# Optimum partition size for Windows XP?



## TheInformationator

Last time I used 12 GB... basically I want to give it as little as it needs without a sacrifice in speed. This partition is only for the OS, so let me know.


----------



## PCNerd

I would say 4-5GB because I just reformated and only have a few apps installed and C is at 4.11GB.


----------



## TheInformationator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCnerd*
I would say 4-5GB because I just reformated and only have a few apps installed and C is at 4.11GB.

I'm pretty sure there needs to be extra space for some reason though... I forgot though <_o...


----------



## PCNerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheInformationator*
I'm pretty sure there needs to be extra space for some reason though... I forgot though <_o...

I think its because the updates and service packs get installed on there.


----------



## HotDog

Might need about another gig for the Swapfile unless you plan on putting the swap file on another drive.


----------



## PCNerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *http://www.microsoft.com/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/Default.asp?url=/resources/documentation/Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prba_dwp_dajv.asp*
Disk Partitions

Disk partitioning is a way of dividing hard disks into sections that function as separate units. Partitions can be set up to organize data or to install additional operating systems for multiple boot configurations. Partitioning involves dividing a disk into one or more areas, each formatted for use by a particular file system.
Configuring Partitions

Depending on your existing hard disk configuration, you have the following options during setup:

* If the hard disk is unpartitioned, you can create and size the Windows XP Professional partition.
* If an existing partition is large enough, you can install Windows XP Professional on that partition.
* If the existing partition is too small but you have adequate unpartitioned space, you can create a new Windows XP Professional partition in that space.
* If the hard disk has an existing partition, you can delete it to create more unpartitioned disk space for the Windows XP Professional partition. Keep in mind that deleting an existing partition also erases any data on that partition.

Caution

* Before you change file systems on a partition or delete a partition, back up the information on that partition, because reformatting or deleting a partition deletes all existing data on that partition.

If you install Windows XP Professional as part of a multiple-boot configuration, it is important to install Windows XP Professional on its own partition. Installing Windows XP Professional on the same partition as another operating system might overwrite files installed by the other operating system and overwrites the system directory unless you specify a different directory in which to install Windows XP Professional.

Important

* If you install Windows XP Professional as part of a multiple-boot configuration, make sure that you install it after you install all other operating systems. If you install another operating system after Windows XP Professional, you might not be able to start Windows XP Professional. For more information about problems with starting your computer, see "Troubleshooting Startup" in this book.

Sizing Partitions

It is recommended that you install Windows XP Professional on a 2-gigabyte (GB) (that is, 2,048 megabytes) or larger partition. Although Windows XP Professional requires a minimum of 650 MB of free disk space for installation, using a larger installation partition provides flexibility for adding future updates, operating system tools, and other files.

During setup, you only need to create and size the partition on which you plan to install Windows XP Professional. After Windows XP Professional is installed, you can use the Disk Management snap-in to make changes or create new partitions on your hard disk.

For more information about Disk Management, see "Disk Management" in this book.

Important

* Windows 2000, Windows XP Professional, and Windows XP 64-Bit Edition are the only operating systems that can access a dynamic disk.
* If you convert the disk that contains the system volume to dynamic, you cannot start the other operating systems. For more information about basic and dynamic disks, see "Disk Management" in this book.

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/d...a_dwp_dajv.asp


----------



## Chim3ra

yep, that deserves a rep!


----------



## TheInformationator

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCnerd*
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/d...a_dwp_dajv.asp

Thanks. I know from the get-go it has to be larger than 2GB though. I still repped you for the article though because it is a pretty good article. That thing doesn't seem to account for service packs and forced installs though (ones that don't let you choose where to install it).

I'll just make it 10GB I guess.


----------



## ncsa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PCnerd*
http://www.microsoft.com/resources/d...a_dwp_dajv.asp

A good link....









Pending what other drives are available in the system and their intended use will influence your Partition sizes for the OS, etc... Knowing that recommendations can be provided. And while MS make min recommendations you will need to account for growth but also the influence of partition capacity and operational use, cluster size, location on the platter.


----------

